# Rotary Cutter



## Ralo (Sep 18, 2013)

I have a old rotary cutter not sure the brand. It had a collar with a spring that is engaged with ball bearings. It seems to be frozen on the PTo. any recommendations for removing it? Does that type of collar slide back and forth or does it require twisting?


----------

